# IV Access



## yolwil (Jun 12, 2015)

IV access for surgery, when done by the anesthesiologist, is this considered inclusive to the anesthesia code? If not can it be billed separately and if so what is the cpt code for it?


----------



## lcole7465 (Jun 15, 2015)

When was the IV access performed?


----------



## yolwil (Jun 15, 2015)

Before the surgery started, the nurse could not get it so the anesthesiologist started the IV.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 15, 2015)

Below states it is bundled from the NCCI policy manual.

5. With limited exceptions Medicare Anesthesia Rules prevent separate payment for anesthesia for a medical or surgical procedure when provided by the physician performing the procedure.  The physician should not report CPT codes 0010001999, 62310-62319, or 64400-64530 for anesthesia for a procedure.  Additionally, the physician should not unbundle the anesthesia procedure and report component codes individually.  For example, introduction of a needle or intracatheter into a vein (CPT code 36000), venipuncture (CPT code 36410), drug administration (CPT codes 96360-96376) or cardiac assessment (e.g., CPT codes 93000-93010, 93040-93042) should not be reported when these procedures are related to the delivery of an anesthetic agent


----------



## yolwil (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for that information, it is very helpful!  

One of our new anesthesiologist questioned me about that because he use to bill for IV access with his old company and as far as I know we have never billed for IV access here but according to that policy this cannot be done.

Thanks!


----------



## donniruth (Jun 29, 2018)

*IV access by IR physician prior to procedure*

I have a situation where the nurses have not been able to get IV access after multiple attempts.  the patient is having an IR procedure.  the IR physician steps in and gets IV access to the IJ.  would this be considered bundled in with the procedure being done?  or can it be billed?


----------

